# Ethyl Alcohol for Nerve Injections



## celcano (Apr 24, 2015)

I have been asked by my physician if an injection of therapeutic agent dehydrated ethyl alcohol 98% injection single dose vial 5 ml is billable.  He would use this with CPT codes 64632 and 64455.  I have read through both Medicare policies and they just reference steroid injections.  I could not find a HCPC code for the ethyl alcohol.

Are any of your practices using ethyl alcohol for these injections?  Are you being reimbursed?  What HPCP code are you using.

Thank you!


----------



## marvelh (Apr 27, 2015)

Phenol and alcohol at certain concentrations are considered to be neurolytic, i.e. nerve destructive.  If the plantar nerve is injected with this, it would be reported with the 64632 code, not 64455.

Check payer coverage policies as not all payers cover chemical destruction with alcohol or phenol.


----------

